# Timex Dorado



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

The Timex "Dorado" model is one of the most sought after watches by Timex collectors. It was the only solid gold Timex made up until a few years ago when there was a unisex quartz made for sale by the tv sales channel, QVC . (One exception was a gold Mickey Mouse given to Walt Disney.) The Dorado was made only for a short time in 1968 and 69. It sold for $125 at the time. and had a standard #84 movement.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Bill, another beauty! Don't you think it deserves a holiday in Bonnie Scotland - :grin:

One wonders how many Dorados were tossed in the bucket by folks who thought "Timex, must be junk ! " :yes: without ever noticing the Gold markings etc. (and you should never have posted it here - this lot'll all start looking for one now and there's only so many out there! :lol: )


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for filling me in Bill.

What would production have been on a watch like this? Did it sell well?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Bill, another beauty! Don't you think it deserves a holiday in Bonnie Scotland Sunny Brighton - :grin:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

mel said:


> Bill, another beauty! Don't you think it deserves a holiday in Bonnie Scotland - :grin:
> 
> One wonders how many Dorados were tossed in the bucket by folks who thought "Timex, must be junk ! " :yes: without ever noticing the Gold markings etc. (*and you should never have posted it here - this lot'll all start looking for one now and there's only so many out there! :lol: * )


Don't worry Mel - I won't be competing with you for one of these (it'd cut into my Hamilton budget).


----------

